# Notebook, Tablet, Convertible... mit LAN Anschluss



## sedimagic (2. März 2016)

Hallo,

meine Frau und ich surfen zu Hause fast nur über unsere iPhone 5. Den Desktop PC verwende ich dafür nur ab und zu, wenn es auf dem Smartphone etwas umständlich ist.

Jetzt suchen wir nach zwei Alternativen Geräten (Notebook, Tablet, Convertible oder...), mit denen wir im Internet surfen eMails lesen und schreiben und Videos schauen können. Viel mehr müssen die Geräte nicht können. Dafür haben wir den Desktop PC. Wichtig ist ein LAN-Anschluss, damit wir unsere WLAN Nutzung reduzieren.

Touch Funktion wäre wünschenswert, optional eine Tastatur für mein Gerät. Meine Frau würde Tastatur nicht unbedingt benötigen.

Tablets haben LAN Anschlüsse sicher nicht doch eventuell gibt es da Adapter.

Budget für beide Geräte insgesamt €800!

Bitte um Vorschläge, Danke!


----------



## flotus1 (2. März 2016)

Habt ihr euch das gut überlegt? Ein Tablet als ultimativ mobiles Endgerät mit einem LAN-Kabel dran ist schon ein wenig widersinnig. Zumindest stelle ich mir die Handhabung äußerst unpraktisch vor.
Machbar ist das Vorhaben auf jeden Fall, es gibt genügend Adapter für RJ45 Anker(R) USB 3. auf RJ45 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Und auf eigenes Wlan zu verzichten ergibt erst Sinn wenn man weit weg jeglicher Menschenansammlungen wohnt.


----------



## sedimagic (2. März 2016)

Ja wir haben uns das sehr gut überlegt. Wir wollen die Strahlungen in unserer Wohnung so weit wie möglich reduzieren. Natürlich würden wir auch weiterhin auf WLAN zugreifen jedoch nur dann wenn nicht anders möglich, wie z.B. auf der Terasse. Im Bett hingegen oder auf dem Sofa würde uns das Kabel nicht stören.

Neue Geräte werden aufjedenfall angeschafft, denn der kleine Bildschirm der iPhone´s 5 ist auf Dauer sehr anstrengend für die Augen. Die Frage stellt sich nur, ob ein Tablet, ein Notebook oder ein Convertible.

Könntet ihr mir bitte zu jeder dieser Kategorien, ein oder zwei Geräte vorschlagen, mit denen unser Vorhaben möglich ist?


----------



## sedimagic (2. März 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Und auf eigenes Wlan zu verzichten ergibt erst Sinn wenn man weit weg jeglicher Menschenansammlungen wohnt.



So habe ich das ja noch garnicht gesehen. Unter uns sind zwei andere Wohnungen und ich kann deren beide WLAN Router in unserer Wohnung per WLAN finden. Ist es aber nicht so, dass die durch WLAN verursachte Strahlung die volle Stärke ausschöpft wenn Sendegerät und Empfangsgerät verbunden sind und man sich in der Nähe des Enpfangsgerätes befindet?

Oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler und alleine das Senden des WLAN Signals ohne mit einem Empfangsgerät verbunden zu sein verursacht ebenso starken Strahlen? Falls dies so ist, dann würde sich meine Suche um einiges einfacher gestalten.


----------



## sedimagic (12. April 2016)

Das Thema kann geschlossen werden. Meiner Frau habe ich ein iPad Air 2 gekauft. Ich suche jetzt etwas für mich womit ich auch arbeiten kann. Dafür werde ich jedoch ein neues Thema eröffnen.


----------

